

3Taps to countersue Craigslist, citing antitrust laws and uncompetitive behavior - uptown
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/23/3taps-is-planning-to-file-a-countersuit-against-craigslist-tomorrow-citing-antitrust-laws-and-uncompetitive-behavior/

======
rhizome
Tough bone to choose to chew on, PadMapper, Craigslist has insane resources
and antitrust cases can go on FOREVER. Maybe they'll SCO it and get some
Ballmer dollars along the way to put in the gas tank.

